# Game 46: Pistons @ Heat (1/28 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, January 28, 2011 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm looking for LeBron to make up for whatever that was last night. 30+ points or 15+ assists


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm looking for House to get more playing time off the bench, and Miller to get more minutes period. But I probably won't see it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rip, Stuckey and Big Ben are all out for the Pistons tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

No excuses for a loss here


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Better take care of business here. No let ups after last nights disappointment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is out tonight but he's been going through extensive workouts the last two days and Spo didnt rule him out for Sunday. I doubt he plays on Sunday, but good to hear he's close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Wade tonight...


> IraHeatBeat No Wade tonight. He has a right wrist sprain that happened in Thursday's second half. Doctors said it is a precaution. Mike Miller to start.


We've just had no luck of late...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Friggin hell...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller-time


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder how long we're going to keep paying for the Karma comment. At what point is karma paid!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone got a link btw?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gordon just kills us.

nice pass by Mike to Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So looks like it's gonna be Gordon tonight, yeah?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit can't find a link on ATDHE. Anyone know where else there's one?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron off to a really nice start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat 0-5 from 3 already


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 0-6 from 3...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God damn, someone other than Lebron make a bucket...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Freaking Gordon..

nice and1 by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-7 from 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh great, Juwan the savior is in....bleh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice move by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo
JJ
Lebron
Juwan
Joel

Lebron vs 5 on offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Atleast put House in or something...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-8 from 3

The ugly offense from last night's 4th quarter continues


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It really is Lebron or bust tonight. Would somebody, anybody, please step the **** up?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22-19 Pistons after 1

Everyone not named Lebron is 2-16..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Any clear links? Sorry W2B


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike is struggling. Then again, everyone is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Mike. Nice and1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike again cuts to the basket and scores


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Juwan.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** you Mario. So damn frustrating to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Lebron took a Joel knee right to his head and he also turned that left ankle again but stays in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-10 from 3 now..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Questionable charge there....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we dont get our act together soon, we'll be sitting at 4th or 5th in the conference. That's not good enough.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeez you do some dumb **** Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron vs 5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, we hit a 3..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Mario. Wiiiide open.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We're going to need all Lebron can give us tonight.

Depressing seeing the montage of Hill, Penny, T-Mac...Hope that doesn't happen to Lebron or Blake Griffin. Or anyone.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone mind sending me a stream link?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Isnt that charge about the same as the one Daye got on Mike?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This game is just one unlucky thing after another.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course a buzzer beater. This is so frustrating.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Role players need to step up and do what theyre paid for. Knock down open shots. Jesus christ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell was Lebron doing there? The ball was right by him and he made no effort for the ball.

42-39 at the half

Just ugly offense by the Heat from everyone other than Lebron.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Kinda crazy how MM already has 10 boards. Guy gets a lot of them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yuck. The last 6 quarters are making me feel inclined to change my avatar.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

League Pass is running like **** for me tonight so this is even uglier than it normally would be.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, I blame Adam for this drought. These UD avi's are bringing us nothing but bad luck.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat suck. Bosh for MVP.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Why does Gordon continue to hurt us?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Did you get a link WC? I just got home.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike is now limping around.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miller is doin his best Wade impression.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1

This game is so damn boring.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Mario to Z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, just continue leaving Gordon open.

JJ 33333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

thx w2b


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"You can see why this team is 5-4 in their last 9 games"

Tony did not just say that...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is embarassing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting TMac'd


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

New av, but which you like better?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

4pts down at the end of the 3rd. Gettable, but jeez we're playing bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

68-64 after 3

Such an ugly and boring game to watch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I like the current one better Jace.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice box out Juwan...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

joel! haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sweet catch and layup by Joel.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> New av, but which you like better?


That's awesome. Except Wade looks like an old man in it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shooters are just way off tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3-20 from 3 now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And the Pistons come right back and hit a 3 :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So frustrating....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Can't believe we're gonna lose to Detroit. This is the low point of the season for sure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller finally hits a J. Hope that gets him going.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good hustle by Mike Miller


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

"ref you suck"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There's a lid on our bucket, im sure of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just pitiful rebounding


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh come on, rebound the ball!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Feels like MM is running around out there with about 20 different injuries


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant win if you dont get any stops.

Mike Miller looks injured too. Great.

Whyd you make that karma tweet Lebron, dammit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wilcox is killing us on the glass. Reminds me of the days when he was in Seattle and would routinely kill us.

Nice, strong drive and and1 by Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

There's no way Miller can be related to Oden is there? Then again we could say that about Wade too.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> Can't believe we're gonna lose to Detroit. This is the low point of the season for sure.


Nah. Lebron is laying in the weeds right now. I don't think he's going to let us lose. The game is too close right now. This is right in Lebron's comfort zone from when he was with cleveland. I expect he'll go on a run soon here and put the Pistons out for the Night.

Mike Miller injured...when it rains it pours.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Feels like MM is running around out there with about 20 different injuries


Just like in the preseason. And last season in Washington.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Joel, REBOUND


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat just cant rebound...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Want to buy defensive rebound.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario, you are such a dip****


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dampier would be a good guy to put in the game right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was lucky. Put Z in, atleast he'll board...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Got lucky there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Dampier would be a good guy to put in the game right now.


Agreed


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 3333

Finally


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

House gets minutes house does work, wake up Spo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 3333

Heat lead.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Save us LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is our savior


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey look, the home crowd got off their ass and is finally cheering..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Watching Mike Miller tonight is painful. It's like everything hurts. But somehow he is still rebounding and getting to the basket.

Lebron working toward a workman like 40 point night.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> House gets minutes house does work, wake up Spo.


Yeah plus he plays with fire that Arroyo doesn't. He is not going to pass up an open 3, and he moves around on offense and defense which I like. He makes mistakes like Chalmers does--but the reward is good I think.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

House has been huge tonight


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This is House's House.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

wow

what a shot by House


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ridiculous call by the ref, Joel was fouled!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Please stop passing to Joel in crunch time...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing rebounding...

Now a turnover.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What the hell...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did not expect this game to be this close. WTF?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron probably needs to go for the win here.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

good defense there


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Goddamn. We need this win, ha.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miller is hurt get him the **** out of the game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> Did not expect this game to be this close. WTF?


No Wade, no Bosh. But still no excuse we blow right now. Hitting rock bottom, hopefully they come back up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> Did not expect this game to be this close. WTF?


Pistons have been good this week. Already beat the Celtics and Suns. And I want to say Magic? and they're getting the Heat on the second night of a back to back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Basel said:


> Did not expect this game to be this close. WTF?


No Wade + No Bosh + Minimal support from roleplayers = struggles.

Doesnt matter that Lebron has 39/8/9. Hard to win with no support.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House is fouled. Wow. He got bailed out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh plz oh plz oh plz....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope he makes these free throws because drawing a play up for Eddie House is either ballsy or stupid.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade County said:


> No Wade + No Bosh + Minimal support from roleplayers = struggles.
> 
> Doesnt matter that Lebron has 39/8/9. Hard to win with no support.


To be fair, the Pistons are without Stuckey/Rip/Wallace. Even without Bosh/Wade, this shouldn't be this close. 

Eddie House having a big game. God, I hate that guy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Clutch by House


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Eddie!

It comes down to a stop and unfortunately, maybe a rebound...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eddie House...COLLLLLD BLOOODED.

Now let's play some great defense. We have a foul to give.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Basel said:


> To be fair, the Pistons are without Stuckey/Rip/Wallace. Even without Bosh/Wade, this shouldn't be this close.
> 
> Eddie House having a big game. God, I hate that guy.


Rip doesnt count cause he doesnt play anyway, Wilcox has killed us - which would negate the Wallace inclusion.

Ill give you Stuckey though.

Agreed - we should, on our home court, be killing this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> To be fair, the Pistons are without Stuckey/Rip/Wallace. Even without Bosh/Wade, this shouldn't be this close.
> 
> Eddie House having a big game. God, I hate that guy.


Yes, the loss of those 3 are very comparable to those 3 the Heat are missing 

No excuses though. Heat are playing like ****.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

6.5 seconds of defense please


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> To be fair, the Pistons are without Stuckey/Rip/Wallace. Even without Bosh/Wade, this shouldn't be this close.
> 
> Eddie House having a big game. God, I hate that guy.


Rip and Wallace are non-factors for them. They beat the Celtics this week without Rip. 

I have no idea why you thought this would be a blowout. Where did you think the Heat scoring was going to come from?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow Spoelstra told them to use the foul finally


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please defend.

I have a bad Ben Gordon feeling...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW, Spo remembered that he had a foul to give?!

About 8 months late.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Rip doesnt count cause he doesnt play anyway, Wilcox has killed us - which would negate the Wallace inclusion.
> 
> Ill give you Stuckey though.
> 
> Agreed - we should, on our home court, be killing this team.


Back to back hurt us too I think. Our shooters had no legs. Also we have no bigs, so we're getting slaughtered on the glass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow...

Heat somehow win this abomination of a basketball game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, what a play by the Pistons. Can't believe Daye missed that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Woohoo we lost but we really won.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wooo....lucky to get that win...glad to get out of here with a win.

Lebron gets POTG obviously. Though Mike Miller gets honorable mention for actually finishing the game.

Actually maybe Daye should be the player of the game, haha.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

LOL

that would've been embarrassing....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So lucky. So god damn lucky.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Last 10 seconds had two flashbacks to two different Celtics games from last season.

The foul to give which Spo forgot to tell Dorell about and the .6 alley-oop layup by Rondo.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Awwwww yeah. Gangsta.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We need to get healthy ASAP and stay that way. Lebron needs to repent for his Karma comments.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I cant believe he missed that. Wide open dunk. So friggin lucky.

Lebron beasted, and is easy POTG, but I wanna give kudos to Eddie House for having huge balls in the biggest moment. Mike Miller showed his toughness, although he still can't get any threes to go down. Then again neither can this team.

We need Bosh back so bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely Lebron for POTG with House an honorable mention. He was huge in the 4th.

Warrior like effort from Mike tonight. Now to see how long he'll be out for.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> We need to get healthy ASAP and stay that way. Lebron needs to repent for his Karma comments.


For real. He needs to go like build a hospital or something and get Karma back on his side.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone think we might see some Dexter Pittman soon? Maybe after the all-star break?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Anyone think we might see some Dexter Pittman soon? Maybe after the all-star break?


Hopefully. We seem to have phased Damp out of the rotation. And Z's minutes are going lower and lower.

Pitt cant give us any worse than what we're getting right now at the C position.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Wade scheduled for an MRI on the wrist Saturday, one mandated by team physician Harlan Selesnick. Heat saying it merely is precautionary.


Everyone get your prayers in tonight


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We might need to make a trade to get us a PF.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I sure as hell hope this first half of learning is priming Pitt for a rotation role. He literally could not be worse than what we're getting at the moment.

Hopefully Wade's MRI is fine and Mike Miller is OK too. God this injury crap sucks. Have we even had the whole team together for 1 game so far?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Knowing my luck so far, watch LeBron James and Dwyane Wade sit out against the Thunder too for when I'm there.

Damn wussies.

:flay:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't know how we ended up winning that, I fell asleep midway through the 3rd. 

It scares me just how bad we play without Bosh. Dwyane too, but we really suck without Bosh. You'd think a team led by Lebron and Wade would be able to win regardless, but it's Bosh that makes this team tick, even though we give him so much flak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: nice avi, Heated


----------

